# LOTD Only  ~ HK Fashion Meow~  Mews!!!



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok I just left the gym so this is a* Lip Of the Day* only....Some of the Ladies in the WOC thread wanted to see Fashion Mews on another WOC .... So here ya go beauties

MAC should have called it Fashion Meow..so much kittier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Face: nada
Eyes: Feline, BB Mascara & BB Brow Powder Only
Lips: Vino l/l, Magenta l/l and HK Fashion Mews l/s 
Head: Straight Hood Gym Gear


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

HAWT girl! you sure can rock it but i dont know if i can


----------



## nunu (Feb 11, 2009)

it looks so pretty on you!


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 11, 2009)

I think that colour looks fab on you.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_HAWT girl! you sure can rock it but i dont know if i can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are much lighter in skintone than I am..so YES YOU CAN!!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG Tish, you look SO good with nothing on your face! i dont think you really need foundation, your skin is already flawless!

i have been wanting to get magenta l/l, and i think i might have to after seeing it on you lol.. LOVE the lips!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 11, 2009)

I really really like it!


----------



## ashpardesi (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG! I was debating b/w fashion mews or lavender whip,but now I think i have made up my mind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you dear!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Feb 11, 2009)

Damn you Tish! I absolutly love this lip! Now I might have to actually keep the 25 tubes of this lipstick I bought!  Kidding. that wasnt me!!! hahaha. Anyway~ You Look gorgeous as usual!!! Im doing this lip tomarrow!


----------



## fintia (Feb 11, 2009)

pretty!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 11, 2009)

Hot Workout Makeup!
now where can i get me some straight hood gym wear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 11, 2009)

That is HOT.


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Feb 11, 2009)

Love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_OMG Tish, you look SO good with nothing on your face! i dont think you really need foundation, your skin is already flawless!

i have been wanting to get magenta l/l, and i think i might have to after seeing it on you lol.. LOVE the lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks but it is the camera lighting I so NEED foundation!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I really really like it!_

 
Me too..Thanks mama

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashpardesi* 

 
_OMG! I was debating b/w fashion mews or lavender whip,but now I think i have made up my mind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you dear!!!_

 
Glad I could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_Damn you Tish! I absolutly love this lip! Now I might have to actually keep the 25 tubes of this lipstick I bought! Kidding. that wasnt me!!! hahaha. Anyway~ You Look gorgeous as usual!!! Im doing this lip tomarrow!_

 





  Yeah sure it wasn't....

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_pretty!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chiquilla_loca* 

 
_Hot Workout Makeup!
now where can i get me some straight hood gym wear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOL_

 
Walmart ....All colors ...Cheap and comfy...and the lips went on after the work-out...No before and during..that would drive me crazy!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That is HOT._

 
Thanks Lady!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Love it!_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## kera484 (Feb 11, 2009)

Girl, that lip color looks awesome on you!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 11, 2009)

im jealous. if i were to do this, i'd look like pure camel shit. this looks fab on you. damn..


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 11, 2009)

Tish...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are soooo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HOTTTTTTTT


----------



## sinergy (Feb 11, 2009)

love it!!!! it looks great on you!


----------



## jilliandanica (Feb 11, 2009)

this looks so good on you!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 11, 2009)

Friggin' Hawt!!!


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Feb 11, 2009)

oh my god. you are so gorgeous. I LOVVEEE love love the lips. and your skin is incredible. you don't need any foundation. but foundation needs you, because it wants to steal your beauty. and my wallet is going to weep, because OMG NEW WORKOUT WEAR?? *runs*


----------



## catwoman333 (Feb 11, 2009)

i looove the lips!!


----------



## carandru (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok, FIRST: That lip...no look is HOT!!!!!  SECOND: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 @ straight hood gym wear!!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 11, 2009)

I wish I looked this good before, during and after my workout at the gym! U are the BIZNESS!


----------



## abbyquack (Feb 11, 2009)

*Gasp!!* First off Tish, you could totally make this a FOTD b/c you're so hot! And second, FM is amazingggg on you! Love the idea of the liners, so beautiful!!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 11, 2009)

Love,love,love the lips,'ma!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 11, 2009)

I LOVE THOSE LIPS!! Especially the liner! This look reminds me of that song Purple Kisses by the Dream!

"I love it when she put them pretty lips on me
Purple kisses purple kisses
She kiss me from my head down to my feet
Purple kisses purple kisses
She got that M-A-C on her lips when she doing it to me
Purple kisses purple kisses
When she ready to go, I never let her leave
Purple kisses purple kisses I love the way she kisses on me"


----------



## shootout (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, this looks amazing on you =]
And yeah, your skin is pretty much flawless.


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 11, 2009)

I really like the lips, they suit you really well!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Feb 11, 2009)

I Love The Lips!!!


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 11, 2009)

You don't even NEED foundation! So jealous of your gorgeous skin!!

and you rock the purple lips like nobody's business.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 11, 2009)

This is dope!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 11, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 11, 2009)

You guys are all so KIND...thank you so much!! Not sure how often I will wear this lip but it was fun recreating how the MA told me to apply it!! 

Thanks again!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG TISH...this looks great on you. You are def. owning it!


----------



## User67 (Feb 11, 2009)

Rock those purple lips girl!


----------



## oracle1 (Feb 12, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 12, 2009)

omg, tish you look amazing! i wish i could not wear foundation, your skin is flawless. & those lips <3333 absolutely beautiful.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! That is the prettiest lip combo I've ever seen!!!


----------



## moonlit (Feb 12, 2009)

omg that lipstick is amazing on u!!


----------



## devin (Feb 12, 2009)

I absolutely loves it!!! This is so hot on you!!


----------



## allThingsGirl (Feb 12, 2009)

wow...that looks soooo good on you!!


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 12, 2009)

Your skin is freaking gorgeous!  I am so envious that you look that good without any foundation!   Fashion mews looks amazing on you!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 12, 2009)

Those lips!!!! Sooo gd damn sexy!!!! and you have amazing skin you dont even need foundation D:<!!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the lip look, can't believe you've GOT NO FOUNDATION on, damn. You look good. I'd look like a ghost with no foundation/blush on.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank you girls...but I promise the camera helps out so much when it comes to skin ...IRL my skin is not completely even, but moisturizer is my friend because it is soooo dry!!..You are all so kind!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look stunning!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2009)

Tish, you are too funny with your straight up hood gear, lol.

Great look


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 12, 2009)

i just had to come see it again


----------



## AudreyNicole (Feb 12, 2009)

Holy Moley Tish!  That color combo was MADE for you!  It looks amazing!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 12, 2009)

_*grabs car keys*  _ok i'm convince i need some hello kitty


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 12, 2009)

you look like someone straight from a fashion magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 12, 2009)

OOh -I love your lips, such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## melliquor (Feb 12, 2009)

That lippie is hot on you and you can pull off any look.


----------



## Arshia (Feb 12, 2009)

girl ur alwayss hot!


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_That lippie is hot on you and you can pull off any look._

 





You should have seen me in Strayin l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you would say differently..I think I have been scarred permanently from that lip application 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks again beauties!! Appreciate all of you!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Feb 13, 2009)

you rocked it!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 13, 2009)

It is far too late for me to read all the pages, but I am sooo mad at you head=straight hood gear.  You are fire, if I looked like that you could not tell me anything about my head


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_*grabs car keys*  ok i'm convince i need some hello kitty_

 
*jumps in* I'm on the HK bandwagon. *cough* thanks T *cough, cough* let's role hood model! We got blogs to update


----------



## giggles1972 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am running out tomorrow to buy these colors. so pretty.


----------



## Sanayhs (Feb 13, 2009)

So, uh, if you're ever planning to try to seduce a fellow specktra girl to get something, you should totally wear that lip combo.


----------



## pharmchick60 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've looked at your pics a million times since yesterday, and I've gone from, "No, I don't need it." to "Well...maybe I have to see it in person." to "I guess I can order it online." to "I wonder if I can run down to Savannah, and pick it up, before my weekend company gets here tomorrow morning."


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh wow those do look great together!! I might need to get magenta ll now.. Grr!! It's beautiful though!


----------



## topdogg (Feb 13, 2009)

So, those lips are pretty freakin hot!!  I love seeing bold colors like that on the lips and I agree with everyone else about your amazing skin!


----------



## cocolicouss (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG this looks so HOTTT on you tish soo beautiful


----------



## mochabean (Feb 14, 2009)

Dang Tish!! The purple lip color looks great on you!! Thanks for sharing your photo! You look hot!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tish, it looks so HOT on you! I actually thought its Fashion Meows. lol
Thats what I was calling and will be calling anyways.
Im wearing it today too.


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 14, 2009)

OMG Tish, if only I looked this fabulous after gym-ing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Were you wearing makeup while working out?


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Absolutley NOT!! LOL...I put this on before I showered after the gym


----------



## dreamer246 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Absolutley NOT!! LOL...I put this on before I showered after the gym_

 
Whew you scared me for a while. I was on the verge of thinking that having makeup on while hitting the gym was a norm.


----------



## AmandDUR (Feb 14, 2009)

thats freakin fabulous on you.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness... Tish.. this is so hot. You are totally rocking it... wowaweewaaa!!


----------



## Film_Noir (Feb 14, 2009)

That lipcolor looks great on you and coordinates good with the sweatsuit you have on!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm all over this Woman - very sexy!

The combo is _p__henomenal... _


_...but you..._are _stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

_Will you be my Valentine?_


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I'm all over this Woman - very sexy!

The combo is phenomenal... 


...but you...are stunning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will you be my Valentine? 




_

 
You know I will...I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You to death


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Feb 20, 2009)

It took me three pages but I finally found your LOTD!!  LOL!  Love the lips Tish!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Feb 20, 2009)

I want that damn lipstick!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 20, 2009)

nice!! i just got this lipstick and was wondering which l/l to use. now i know! thanks!!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2009)

You rock this.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 22, 2009)

This is awesome!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Feb 25, 2009)

the lips look amazing!


----------



## shyste (Feb 25, 2009)

Tish...thanks now I have a different option of wearing the color...I did mine the way the MA did it but ur way doesn't look as frosty..LOVE IT!


----------

